# starter shims



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

I added what totals out to be about 3/16'' of starter shims.
now when I hit it, when the pinion retracts,it seems like its kicking the motor back the other way.
gonna try removing some...........
FRUSTRATING!
thanks


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

I removed a 1/16 and kicked it and the motor started, but began making terrible metallic noises and was running extremely ratty.
almost seems like the pinion was being dragged along with the fly wheel and wouldnt let go.
Is this possible?
Either that or I have major problems
thanks as always
(should have stayed out of the garage today)
ps one of my bolts is "wrong" its .025 thinner


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

The only way to corectly shim your starter is to get the kit that Inline tube The brake plumbing experts sells. It comes complete with all the shims, special measuring tool, and instructions. This kit costs only $12.00. This is the best $12 you will ever spend.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Yep, very possible. That is what you are shimming for, shim out til it doesn't make any ill noises or binds, then it's good. To far out and it will be out of the flywheel., or damage the bendix. It's trial and error, just keep playing with it. Mine had 5 shims, I replaced the starter, used the same 5 shims and it is perfect. If you had it too close, you may have already messed up the Bendix.
The correct way to shim it is to remove the solenoid, mount the starter, engage the bendix and put a 1/16" or 1/8th drill bit between the gear of the bendix and the flywheel. When you get that, it's shimmed correctly.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Do what Dimitri says. Now.


----------

